# Dr Cook bitless bridle



## greenlivery (27 November 2009)

Has anyone used a Dr Cook bitless bridle? What do you think about them? Anyone gor any info they can share regarding using one, any sucess stories?


----------



## teddyt (27 November 2009)

I dont use one but think they are a vey good idea for alot of horses whose mouth conformation makes comfortable bitting difficult. 

However the horse must be trained to use one, just as it must be trained with any bit. If they were allowed in dressage competitions i would certainly consider trying them with my horses.


----------



## Chico Mio (27 November 2009)

Again!  Lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





PM me, I'll bore you to tears about why I love them!

Failing that, do a search.  We have had a lo of questions about them recently.


----------



## Impy (27 November 2009)

I use one on my forward going (and sometimes silly) TB. It is excellent. I used to ride him in a snaffle normally and jump in a gap and now i use this for everything. When I first used it he took a little while (only a couple of goes) to get use to the steering as the action is obviously different. It actually made me think more about steering with my seat/legs anyway!


----------



## greenlivery (27 November 2009)

Thanks! I'm thinking about getting one for my gelding as  I have been riding him in a head collar most the time, which he is fantastic in, but sometimes I use a full cheek snaffle as would never risk a head collar out of the school for obvious reasons. The snaffle doesn't work as well for him as a simple head collar so thought perhaps a bitless bridle that works mostly on the nose and not the poll might be a good option.


----------



## Chico Mio (27 November 2009)

A Dr Cook works on the cheeks and the poll as well as the nose.

I ride a recently broken (six months) 5 yo anglo arab and a 13 yo PRE cross in Dr Cooks.  The 13 yo previously had a Pelham and moved to Dr Cook with no issues.  We have steering and brakes.  I have used the bridles on three other horses belonging to friends - just turned up, put them on and got on board, but I don't recommend this.  

You may get head shaking for the first few times you use it as the head hugging action sometimes bothers a horse to start with - some horses never take to it.  You may also find your horse poking his nose in the air against the pull.  

I find you need physically shorter reins than normal, due to the cross under straps adding to the rein length.  I once got my rein loop stuck under my toe!

I jump, hack and school my two in theirs.  FB does dressage in it but as I don't compete, I have no problems.


----------



## greenlivery (27 November 2009)

Thanks for that, really great to know people use them and have found they work well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm excited to try one but a little worried about breaks when hacking!


----------



## Impy (27 November 2009)

I was also nervous about breaks out hacking but I actually think I have better brakes now. I read about somebody who swapped to a DrCook for their strong team chase horse and he went really well in it. Obviously try hacking out first with other horses that definitely will stop!


----------



## greenlivery (27 November 2009)

Sounds great! Yes, will make sure my hacks are safe and with others who will stop at the top of the hill!


----------



## humph (27 November 2009)

My husband had a hunter that he wanted me to sell.  I found the lack of brakes a pain and felt he was running away from the bit so tried him in dr cooks and he was fab.  I took him hunting in it and had a brilliant mannerly day - husband couldn't believe I had such good brakes as he was always being run away with.


----------



## Donkeymad (27 November 2009)

I have been using one for years now, and know a fair few other people who use them too. All of them have said how much better their particular horses are, and nobody I know of has experienced any breaking or turning issues, infact, for some it is much better. Dr Cook do a month money-back trial so you can try one, and if you find your horse doesn't get on with it, you can get your money back. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Not all horses or riders like them, and it is best to first try in an enclosed space.


----------



## shawnamd (5 December 2009)

I've used both Dr. Cook's and the Nurtural Bitless Bridle (out of Canada).  Both are a great alternative to a bit.  Every horse, in every discipline uses these bridles. But here's what I found; the Dr. Cook's uses a lot of poll pressure and my off-track TB couldn't stand it - lots of head shaking and thus inability to focus.  I did a little test and put my hand underneath each strap on his head and applied pressure on that strap to see what it was doing to his head and discovered the excessive poll pressure.  I finally had to return the bridle under their 30-day satisfaction guarantee. Then someone in my barn showed me a Nurtural, which I tried out and still use 100% of the time to this day.  The Circle-X underneath the chin keeps the cheek straps from exerting poll pressure and also keeps the cheek straps in place on the fat part of the cheek, allowing for a whole-head guidance system.  My TB stops in it too.  If a horse doesn't stop in a bitless bridle, it's time for a relationship tune up  A bitless bridle is the way to go; you'll find your horse more focused, listening to your leg cues, soft, and happy, happy, happy to be in partnership with you.  Btw, Nurtural also offers a 30-day satisfaction guarantee.


----------

